
On-demand startups are now shamelessly catering to the wealthy elite - dskrvk
http://qz.com/659315/this-startup-lets-you-book-luxury-hotel-rooms-instantly-and-pay-by-the-minute/
======
WalterSear
You go where the money is. Unless you are on a quest for butthurt, this is
neither surprising, or a travesty.

You want prosperity, stop voting in the rich guys' candidates.

